# HELP with Lily pipes for Fluval 406



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

16/22mm pipes. You should ditch the fluval tubing. Also, lily pipes won't get rid of the dissolved organics floating on the surface without daily adjustment. A surface skimmer will be a lot more effective. CO2art has a clear lily pipe like skimmer that I've heard works well.


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi oldpunk78,
What tubing would you suggest?
Thank you!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've been using the crap from lowes (and i hates it). I just ordered some of the ada tubing from afa and it's the best stuff I've seen so far(I think it was $20). The Rena tubing is good as well. Your tubing is 5/8, right? So you need the 16mm inside diameter stuff.


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey,
I'm not sure on the sizing, but I will measure it. Then, I will look into ordering some that you recommended.
Thank you for being so helpful!


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

Oldpunk78, 
What is AFA?
I am looking for the ADA tubing.
Thanks


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes, the tubing is 5/8, which is 16mm inner diameter, but what would be the outer?
I am so confused :\
Too many sizes...
I found AFA and they don't seem to have this size, if I am looking for it correctly.
Thanks!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

You need this one:

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_26_41&products_id=215


----------

